# Can you pass a 1950's school exam for 10 year olds?



## martik777 (Jul 10, 2021)

Could YOU pass this exam for 10-year-olds from the 1950s?
					

The 15 questions are taken from an eleven-plus test, which is sat by some students in England and Northern Ireland in their last year of primary school. It was shared on US-based site Quizly.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Nogoingback (Jul 10, 2021)

Apparently nobody is willing to take the test to find out...


----------



## rabler (Jul 10, 2021)

14/15.   It’s vs its.  What constitutes “passing”?  100%?


----------



## fixit (Jul 10, 2021)

13/15


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jul 10, 2021)

I missed two....no, I dont' remember which two.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 10, 2021)

Nogoingback said:


> Apparently nobody is willing to take the test to find out...



I took it. 15/15


----------



## twraska (Jul 10, 2021)

13/15


----------



## Dabbler (Jul 10, 2021)

I got one wrong - sports versus sporting.


----------



## mpoore10 (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## 682bear (Jul 10, 2021)

15/15...

-Bear


----------



## FOMOGO (Jul 10, 2021)

Got none right. Didn't want to disable my ad blocker to get to the test. Mike


----------



## Dabbler (Jul 10, 2021)

@FOMOGO I had all the ads disabled, and I wrote down my answers and scored it afterwards


----------



## john.oliver35 (Jul 10, 2021)

14/15: Which/Whom


----------



## jocat54 (Jul 10, 2021)

15/15


----------



## mpoore10 (Jul 10, 2021)

It would be more interesting to compare that test to a contemporary test for the same age. I suspect the expectations are a little lower now.


----------



## martik777 (Jul 11, 2021)

Goes to show you, machinists are smart cookies!


----------



## savarin (Jul 11, 2021)

14/15, just could not think of a horse


----------



## BWSmith (Jul 11, 2021)

Slight tangent;

Whatever the publishing/copyright term for old books is,or does escape me. Public domain?

In any case,there's a treasure trove of these old "out if date" instructional books from the early 1900's. I snagged a few of them on sheet metal. Now to the point;

It's amazing how language and what's considered proper text in that time period differs from current "trade" manuals and such. I can see students,very well dressed and groomed sitting there, glued to the teacher.... listening and absorbing knowledge. Say what you want,my wife is a child development guru,joined at the hip with the hierarchy at the state level on public education. And here,100 years later... I double dare a HS age kid to even come close to the level of instruction,and inspiration available...... 100 years ago.

No,not ranting on public education. Just sayin,might want to give a look at some old,out of print books.


----------



## projectnut (Jul 11, 2021)

Another 15/15.  For some reason it seemed a whole lot simpler today than it did in 1958.  I probably cheated though.  When the #2 lead on my pencil broke I replaced it with the trusty calculator on my phone.


----------



## fixit (Jul 11, 2021)

Some of you folks are "smart as a hog" Congratulations!


----------



## Braeden P (Jul 11, 2021)

These are the same questions we learned this year and in earlier grades but I suck at grammar!


----------



## Manual Mac (Jul 11, 2021)

Not able to take the test, will not load on my iPad properly.
However...The Dailymail will give me ads & pictures of women with large cleavage.
I hope I won’t get any weird or questionable emails now...
Sheesh...


----------



## mickri (Jul 11, 2021)

15/15


----------



## Braeden P (Jul 11, 2021)

Manual Mac said:


> The Dailymail will give me ads & pictures of women with large cleavage


Well ads are based on search history…


----------



## Manual Mac (Jul 11, 2021)

Well, there should have been machine tool or motorcycle) ads then, can’t remember ever researching (or wanting to research) the Kardashians (sp?) ??


----------



## rjs44032 (Jul 11, 2021)

14.5 out of 15

I took umbrage with the question:  Which word has a different meaning?

Hard, Solid, Rough, Firm.

Solid balsa wood is not hard. But it could be rough. Firm??? We flew model airplanes made out of it.

Subjective trick questions. Disliked them when I was in school. Still do.


Best Regards,
Bob


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Jul 11, 2021)

Had to go back to Grammar school with my thinking;
*15 of 15*
Grammar school was in the 50s


----------



## Eddyde (Jul 11, 2021)

14/15 but in my defense, I didn't have my coffee yet...


----------



## martik777 (Jul 11, 2021)

projectnut said:


> Another 15/15.  For some reason it seemed a whole lot simpler today than it did in 1958.  I probably cheated though.  When the #2 lead on my pencil broke I replaced it with the trusty calculator on my phone


No calculator needed nor did they have any back then:
ie: 3755 x 25 / 125
simplify to 3755 x 1 / 5
then 5x = 3755 - eliminates 650 and 852 since  5 x 0 and 5 x 2 = zero for units position, therefore 751 must be the answer
ie:  divisible by 4

214
230
226
224
218   Just divide each by 2 twice, the only one that works is 224


----------



## martik777 (Jul 11, 2021)

rjs44032 said:


> 14.5 out of 15
> 
> I took umbrage with the question:  Which word has a different meaning?
> 
> ...


Rough is the only adj that refers to texture


----------



## rjs44032 (Jul 11, 2021)

martik777 said:


> Rough is the only adj that refers to texture


Right. I knew that was the answer they were looking for. The tested person must guess the answer that the author intended. It's just a poor question IMO.

Best Regards,
Bob


----------



## Papa Charlie (Jul 12, 2021)

14/15, the sports question got me


----------

